# Climbers and Groundsman needed in Northern VA



## Mike Pro Arbor (Aug 19, 2010)

Pro Arbor Tree Care located in Manassas, VA is currently seeking highly motivated employees for both climbing and groundsman positions. Potential candidates can inquire to [email protected] or call 703-989-2726 or 814-931-9299.


----------

